# Stories Please!! Weirdest Things They Eat!!



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

I give my horses guinea pig pellets as a treat. Sometimes they like to eat a few cat/dog biscuits.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

Haha cute!!
You know, I was looking at the back of the bag, and you know dog biscuits, like milk bones, mostly have alfalfa, bran, wheat, etc...i guess i kind of understood the last two, but alfalfa? No wonder they liked them lol. I wonder if guinea pig pellets are the same way?


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

Alfalfa in dog food? Wow. I just checked and Guinea pig pellets are mainly Alfalfa. Not sure what else but my horseys love them anyway.


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

I had a friend who horse like hot dogs! and my husbands old horse liked honeybuns.... and then there was my buckskin mare(i sold) who liked chewing tobacco!!! she didn't get it very often though.lol... it was an accident that we found out she liked it. she was bugging my husband and he decided that he give her a hard time, and gave her a bit of chew, and after that he couldn't come in the barn w/o her tring to get in his back pockets.lol. she was/is a weird horse she also likes/liked cat tails( the real ones with the cat attached.lol..) she picked up a kitten one time by it's tail, then got all upset because the kitten got "stuck' on her nose. it clawed her up pretty good. but she still didn't stop messing with them.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

Rofl!!!!! ^^^


----------



## Baylee (Apr 10, 2011)

My mom's old horse used to eat bread- When we first got him,i would feed him PB&Js and later started trying different things. I found out he liked eating smores, baccon,lifesavers,jellybeans and a whole lot more haha!! He ate almost everything xD


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

aha, Tazz absolutely loves fruit ice lollies, its nice to give him one to cool down in the summer! He also has smoothies and any type of fruit.

He tries (and fails) to eat/nibble everything, ranging from buckets, straw hats, sweat scrapers, curry combs, tops, buckles on wellies and even Lottie's tail


----------



## jyuukai (Apr 19, 2011)

I saw a horse eat chicken nuggets o.o I do not reccomend ever giving your horse chicken nuggets but this girl fed them to her arab after shows. Ick.
My first horse, a buckskin QH mare, loved nacho cheese doritos. I had them after a pony party that I helped at one day. I was chased by the pot bellied pig into my mares stall, and while I was closing the door my mare ATE THE ENTIRE PLATE OF DORITOS ;-;


----------



## Fluffy Pony (May 2, 2010)

About the tobacco story. I remember an old man telling me that back in the old days they used to feed tobacco to deworm their horses lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I had a friend whose horse LOVED guacamole flavored Doritos and red Gatorade. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

My horses LOVE mountain Dew... I know it isnt good for them so only once in a blue moon if Im drinking it Ill put some in my hand for them to lick up... One time Shester took the bottle and ran around the pasture with it and the other horses joined him in a wonderful game of "keep the bottle" lol. Good times.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

One of my childhood horses, a red dun mare named Bubbles LOVED oreo cookies and orange crush. I always kept a stash in my grooming box and that was reward when we won a class. Now I'm older (a lot older sadly) and a stickler about what they get so the wildest thing they get now is bananas or hard peppermints 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

lol Hickory will eat ANYTHING..really..his favorites are chicken biscuits, peppermint, any horse treat, beer, coke, sugar cubes, any kind of chip, any powerade, Cheetos are high up on the list, carrots, apples, any kind of people cookies..He really hasn't met anything he won't eat lol

Nikki will eat some things but not as much as Hickory..She likes apples, carrots, peppermints, cheetos, corn chips, powerade, any horse treat, oatmeal raisin cookies, goldfish, and probably a few more I can't thinkof right now..


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

My filly loves to eat watermelon rinds, mini wheats, cowstails (the candy, ofcourse xD), big red, and dry icecream! xD


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh geez...horses are funny LOL...mine also LOVE coke, pepsi, anything of that nature.


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

about the tabbaco: lol yes i've heard that to. not for sure if it really works or not. she never really got enough to test that theory.


----------



## Prayingcowgirl (Oct 4, 2010)

My ponies will eat about anything. 
They love Rabbit food, which i imagine is a lot like the guinea pig pellets, but that's just a lot of grasses compressed together into pellets, so it's a lot like hay cubes.
my horses LOVE dog treats. my mom's friend feeds them to my boys all the time (with out asking, *sighs * ) My old horse, Shannon, loved lettuce. They also like Jellybeans, licorice (but only there favorite brands lol), cheerios, Popsicles, i feed them lots of weird stuff!!!


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

My mare stole my piece of chicken breast from my hands and chomped it down. Then she ate a piece of chocolate cake I had on the table >.<


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

My horses have had beer, Dr. Pepper (I now know this is bad hahah), spicy peanuts, Flamin' Hot Cheetos, and the list goes on. They just give me that sad look and I have to share. I use to share ice cream cones with my dog (like..they take a lick and then I would and then they would haha) when I was little.


----------

